# Huge space marine army



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

I recently got a HUGE consignment job to paint this space marine army. So far i got one squad about three days. Just figuring out how he and i want to go about this and figured i would post pics of me finishing stuff. Hoping your guys comments will keep me motivated and what not as i cannot begin to describe how much stuff there is. Its about 1000 dollars of minituares for sure. here is a pic of all the built stuff and there is about 7 more tanks and 30-40 more marines to build.








close up of the finished squad minus flock and painted base + the blue still needs highlighted, but will have to wait till i get some more space wolf gray.








sargent








melta gunner








normal guy front/back

















Also some marines of my own i just started cause after about 7 years of 40k i think it may finally be time to play some power armor lol.








no left shoulder pads yet as im unsure of if i want to play crimson fist or blood ravens as of now. 
Also some pics of a librarian i decided i wanted to make. This is the first time ive tried to do some serious modeling with green stuff so any tips i would seriously love.
















and the left shoulder pad with animal skull idk i think it is alright but looks a bit orkish.








ill keep everyone updated on how much i got done.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

good luck buddy.... keep us all posted on your progress :good:


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Some great poses there... so great in fact that I'll have to copy a couple!

Keep it going... more pics of your progress!


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

noooo dont steal my ideas lol. jk thats why i posted pics. i get tons of inspiration from just googling conversions and army pictures so im glad to be a part of it.


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

just finished five more cause i skipped class today so figured i would do something lol.
new pics:


----------



## jiMiH3ndriX (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking good. Do you have any ideas for the base/flocking? Any progress on the librarian that you were molding? I have always been a bit intimidated by GS (everyone complains about how tough it is to use)

Oh, and by the way, Stay in school!!!:threaten:


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah i commented in my first post they still need based and the blue needs highlighted but im out of space wolfs gray. im gonna paint the base edge bestial brown and iuse rich brown ballast with some dark green static grass sprinkled in small straregic areas. no havent done any more work on the librarian i need some black templar bits and im lettin the green stuff harden. and yes the stuff is a bitch. it always intimadated me too but i said f it i want a diff librarian cause i have a cool idea in my head so im gonna try.


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

got a rhino and the other half of the previous squad started. I still need to highlight all blue and base them. also there will be pics soon of some changes. The special weapons will be red and all aquilas/shoulder pads will be gold. he wants second company now.....


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking great so far!

Very clean cut! If i may suggest perhaps making them look a little more beaten up. So it looks like they have been in battle!

Other then that it looks great!

Leep it up!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## jiMiH3ndriX (Feb 13, 2009)

That rhino looks incredible. Good job! Did you free-hand the 'U' on the top? If so, more props to you, cause it turned out really well. Keep us posted on your updates.

ah, Ultramarines..... brings me back to the first army I tried playing. Although, my army looked like a horse's ass compared to yours. :grin:


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

^yeah i free handed the U to an extent i outlined it with pencil then painted so edges are a bit fuzzy. im trying to fix it. I've been painting for like 6 years so i mean its not really fair to compare your first army to this lol. Im not even that great for how long i have been painting, but thanks for all the comments. On the beat up part its a consignment job and he didnt specify battle damage so i would rather not spend hours trying to get dec battle damage if he doesnt ask for it.


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

They look really good, keep up the good work. On average how long does it take you to paint one guy?


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

well they arent done yet and ive been doing them in groups of five. It takes about 2.5 hours to get 5 guys to the point i have them now which isn't completely done obviously. Im a slow painter tho lol. this is actually the fastest i have ever got stuff done. I guess money talks haha


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

started highlighting the blue finally (i know they are a bit of a mess at the moment)
oh and i repainted the equillas and shoulder pads. Also i painted the special weapons red instead of orange. i dont think they look as good now, but thats what the dude wanted. 








































and the plasma cannon guy isnt higlighted but i like what i did with the gun :grin:


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

ok finished a squad and the commander. I think im gonna throw some dark green static grass on their bases but im gonna ask my customer what he thinks first.


----------



## xenra (Mar 15, 2009)

sweet i started my space marine army with a couple of marines and a drop pod


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You have some good tabletop quality going on here, especially at the rate you are painting it all. However, what is with the mold lines??? The best paint job in the world is worthless if you are leaving the mold lines.


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

lol he built them. and trust me i know. if he was paying me to assemble as well they would be off so fast. It actually is pissing me off to the extent that i may start trimming them cause i cant stand painting over all the flash and shit.


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

EDITED FOR CLEANER PICs
been awhile got some things 90% done. started the shoulder pad decals. I have never done them in the 6 years ive been into this hobby and dam do they suck balls.
Also check out my first crimson fist thing for my personal army spam for myself lol


----------

